# Amplificador a 12V con calidad



## Pidjey (Sep 6, 2008)

Hola buenas, soy nuevo en el foro y veo que es un foro que se mueve bastante y con gran interés por todo el mundo.

Bueno les comento mi problema, estoy en segundo de ingeniería industrial especialidad electrónica, se puede decir que se bastantes cosillas. Nunca me he metido en estos temas de amplificador de audio y tal aunque los haya estudiado, y después de leer y releer 4 veces el foro, no soy capaz de decidirme.

Mi intensión es montar un amplificador de audio, bien, pero no soy capaz de decidirme por cual. Soy bastante audioflo, me encanta la calidad de sonido, pero el amplificador que monte me gustaría que funcionara a 12 V ya que voy a usar una fuente de ordenador porque tambien tengo que alimenta una placa base y tal, y no querría meter otro transformador, por lo que he visto que hay uno muy muy interesante construido con tda1562, pero veo que tambien tiene defecto en baja potencia en graves y de todas formas no se si tendrá una calidad muy muy grande. Me gustaria saber que me recomendais, que preferiblemente use 12 V (seria lo ideal por temas de espacio y precio) y con una calidad buena.

Otra cosilla, ¿Que diferencia hay entre un 1562 y un 1562Q?

Gracias por todo de antemano.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 6, 2008)

bueno amigo, respecto del TDA1562 o 1562q la diferencia no es gran cosa, y ese integrado provee 50 watts reales con buena calidad pero sobre todo para coches, ya que consume 8 A, y no t serviria en una pc.

otra cosita, sólo con 12 volts sinteticos, y de bajo amperaje no podrás alimentar más que un TDA2002, 2003, 2030 (como mucho) y cone so sacaras aprox entre 8 y 14 watts respectivamente.

lo que yo t recomiendo armate 2 modulitos TD2003 de 10watts cada uno, linda calidad por lo q es el circuito y la alimentación.

sino, deberias tener una fuente simétrica de unos 24+24 volts por 1,5A y podrias armarte etapas con TDA2040 o 2050 para 20 a 25 watts respectivamente.

tambien hay integrados de sanyo STK, pero no t conviene por el precio y las prestaciones.

si necesitas esquemas, datasheets, pcb's, etc pedime.


----------



## Pidjey (Sep 6, 2008)

hombre la fuente de alimentacion que usare es de 600 vatios y creo que si podria darle los 10A que puede llegar a consumir y ademas e visto gente que lo ha montado con eso. ¿Por cierto el precio de un transformador 24+24 es muy alto? Aunque como dije el principal problema es el tamaño.

Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 6, 2008)

siendo asi, podrías usar el TDA1562q pero no lo recomiendo.

en cambio por el otro tema,  el transformador que necesitas seria de 15+15 o 18+18, ya que al rectificarlo subes el voltaje. y lograrias los 24+24 requeridos para alimentar unos TDA2050.

tambien esta el TDA2052 que tiene 30 watts y mute y stand by. consume un poquito mas.

el tamaño y peso de un transformador de 15+15 / 3Ah, es pequeño y no muy pesado, y menos aun si lo consigues toroidal.

armate 2 o 4 etapas chicas con TDA2050 y t vas a sorprender.

el sonido es muy bueno.

t dejo un pcb pequeño y útil para casi todos los tda.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Sep 6, 2008)

si queremos un buen amplificador de verdad "bueno" es mejor trabajar con voltajes mayores a 12v y preferiblemente fuentes de poder divididas.porque? porque sencillamente al ser divididas nos evitan capacitores de paso entre etapa y etapa y ese gran condensador que va al parlante(si el amp es grande).todo eso merma calidad y respuesta de frecuencia.
si definitivamente necesitamos 12vdc pues una opcion seria usar un convertidor pwm dc-dc para que nos amplificadore el voltaje y lo divida(+x/-x) a nuestras necesidades.la solucion de audio que se provee para los automoviles se podria usar con tu pc dado el voltaje de operacion.digo esto porque aqui en el foro hay un tema donde se habla de montar un amplificador para el carro(12v) y usan mucho el convertidor dc-dc para ampliar a +/- 35vdc aproximadamente que ya con eso se pueden hacer cositas de calidad y aprovechando el  buen amperaje que maneja una fuente de pc en 12vdc.hay circuitos tanto de amplificador como esos convertidores.claro que eso depende de tus requerimientos porque cuando usamos estos circuitos es porque queremos por lo menos una potencia de 100w por canal en adelante .menos no valdria la pena porque hay integrados que logran 40-50w en 12v pero su calidad es muy regular debido a muy bajo voltaje de operacion.

o tal vez te interese usar amplificador en clase d que si tienen calidad y pueden operar con voltajes bajos.la gente dice que es escasa la información de estos pero si uno sabe buscar bien encuentra proyectos caseros de calidad y de facil construccion.actualmente estoy recolectando ese tipo de información porque quiero introducirme en el mundo de los amplificador en clase d que tienen muchas ventajas respecto a los a,b y ab,por ejemplo el hecho de deshacerse de grandes discipadores de calor,peso reducido,alta eficiencia,buena respuesta de frecuencia,consumo solo cuando le entra señal,etc(pero tambien tienen desventajas).
para que mires el convertidor dc-dc(si te interesa!)https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5436.html
y alla tu que amplificador qiueres montar que trabaje a ese voltaje de operacion


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 6, 2008)

un dato amigo felibar...nuestro amigo solo dispone de 12 volts de una fuente de una pc, necesita y quiere hacerlo asi.

lo del voltaje simétrico ya se lo explique, y es obvio q al ser simñétrico amplifica la señlal completa y a la vez entrega mejor calidad, etc, etc....

los clase d por otra parte no esta muy probada su calidad respecto de su eficiencia, y utilizan mosfet, los cuales trabajan con minimo 40+40, simetrico y alto voltaje.

pero el solo dispone de esto.

gracias igualmente.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Sep 6, 2008)

no es cierto trabajen minimo con esos voltajes y tampoco que su eficiencia este en prueba pero de  todas formas  insisto en trabajar con un voltaje mayor a 12 miren esto que encontre por "accidente"!

y ya que hablo de clase d seria bueno que en el foro se promoviera la construccion de estos ya que son muy buenos! miren ademas esto
http://www.coldamp.com/opencms/open..._d_amplificadorfier_modules/BP4078/index.html
 y  una hojeadita a esta pagina:http://www.hypex.nl/


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Sep 6, 2008)

para el amplificador de 150w agrego algo que me falto
http://users.rsise.anu.edu.au/~felix/iar/Projects/Thunderball/index.html
el hecho de que sea para subwofer no quiere decir que no tenga calidad.miren la respuesta de frecuencia que maneja(apenas lo que el oido necesita)


----------



## Pidjey (Sep 7, 2008)

Muchas gracias por vuestros aportes pero para meteros un poco mas en situacion, les voy a comentar mi proyecto. Hace mas o menos un año, me entro la idea de porque no poner disco duro a un equipo de musica de casa, y bien, tras mucha investigacion de como decodificar el ata de un disco duro, llegue a la conclusion de que lo mas rentable seria una estructura pc. Entonces monte un K6-2 una placa base mini-itx (tiene reducido tamaño) por muy bajo coste al ser un procesador muy devaluado, y encontre un plugin para winamp. Con este plugin y una pantalla lcd puedo controlar completamente el winamp tanto albunes canciones, pause..... etc vamos todo lo necesario para controlar 100% la reproduccion de musica, se podria decir que he montado un mp3 gigante y funciona de maravilla. Aparte de esto le meti taejeta wifi para pasar la musica por wifi y algunas cosillas.

Entonces mi idea ahora era crearle una etapa de potencia y emplaquetarlo todo en una caja con lo que tendria un bonito equipo de musica con 120gigas de mp3, no se si me explico. Por eso mi idea era alimentar mediante 12V porque ya tengo la fuente que uso en la placa y asi no tener que meter otro transformador y sea demasiado grande el invento, y la fuente es de 600W y de todas formas tengo la bios optimizada para eliminar usb y demas rollos innecesarios por lo que consume muy poco la placa.

Por cierto muchas gracias por cuestras ideas, ahora mismo las ojeare, y si encontrais cualquier cosa os lo agradecere mil. Por cierto si devo meter un transformador para obtener una calidad buena pos lo hare. Por cierto que seria mejor amplificar el voltaje de la fuente o disminuir el de la red de 220V

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Sep 7, 2008)

el hecho de que queramos mas calidad  no quiere decir que obligatoriamente debemos usar un transformador . un convertidor dc-dc tiene ventajas sobre un transformador comun,sobretodo en tamaño ,eficiencia y peso.pero por eso digo dependiendo de tus necesidades de tamaño,peso,potencia,(y presupuesto) pues tu escojes.antes de tener un amplificador hay que tener el tema de la fuente de poder solucionado  primero


----------



## juanma (Sep 7, 2008)

Hay que aclarar muchas cosas.

1- La potencia y los parlantes con los que contamos y tambien lo que necesitemos. 100W para una habitacion es muchisimo. Con 10W estas mas que bien (Woofer bastante mas), pero tiene que estar aclarado asi podemos darte ideas mas precisas.

2- Sobre la calidad.... es MP3, por lo general todo viene en calidad 128/196kbps. Es decir podes tener el mejor amplificador y parlantes, pero la fuente es mala.
La mayoria lo tengo en 320kbps o formatos Lossless (si perdida) de mas de 500kbps.

3- Tambien el sistema de sonido que vas a hacer, si 2.0 o 2.1 o 3.1.

4- Tipo de amplificador, si discreto o integrado

Recomendacion: Analiza nuevamente lo de un transformador, te da mucha mas libertad a la hora de elegir el amplificador. Ademas como que 12V no es compatible con buena calidad. Mira todos los amplificadores y vienen con alimentacion partida.

En fin, si queres algo bueno y de calidad, fijate de invertir un poco mas, porque de ninguna manera el dinero en un amplificador es un gasto, es una inversion   

Saludos!


----------



## Pidjey (Sep 7, 2008)

1 -Los altavoces son de una vieja etapa de potencia sony (que funciona con stk) la cual acabo de regalar a mi hermano ya que se ha ido de casa, estos altavoces son de 50W

2 -Hombre se que no es una buena fuente, eso si la tarjeta de sonido es de gran calidad, hombre tapoco quiero a la orquesta sinformaciónnica de Viena en mi habitacion pero quiero algo decente.

3 - Siempre he escuchado bajo estos altavoces (un 2.0) o el 5.1 que tambien poseo en la habitacion (no es de mucha calidad, fue algo barato que compre para provar el tema mas que nada), quizas sea el momento de provar un 2.1 por ejemplo

4 - En la universidad pienso que te enseñan demasiada teoria y no entran en este tipo de distinciones. Hay que decir que en temas de audio soy bastante nuevo, me refiero a eso, si es mejor un integrado, transistores.... por eso os pido una manita

Lo del transformador me queria referir si es mejor montar un ac-dc de 220v-a lo que sea o un dc-dc de 12v-a lo que sea.

Por el presupuesto no tengo problema, la electronica es una de mis aficiones y no me importa gastar en ella

Por cierto muchas gracias por todo, os lo agradezco mucho en serio


----------



## juanma (Sep 7, 2008)

Ahora si.

Creo que para empezar, nada mejor que los TDA, el TDA2050 creo que es una buena opcion. 32W HIFI, te dejo la hoja de datos para que lo veas:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/2/TDA2050.shtml

Fijate las alimentaciones. Podes adaptarlo para alimentacion simetrica o simple. Solamente respeta los maximos y minimos valores.
Si queres añadir un woofer, tengo armado uno con un TDA2040 mas transistores a la salida que tambien esta en el foro. Nada mal suena.

Respecto a si AC/DC o DC/DC, me inclino por la primera, ya que la segunda opcion necesitas de fuente switching, lei que si no esta bien filtrado, tenes interferencias.

Si estas comenzando con esto, te recomiendo esta pagina www.pcpaudio.com , en español y explica varios conceptos importantes.

Saludos y exitos!


----------



## ibdali (Ene 26, 2010)

no me di cuenta que era viejo, disculpen, opino en otro post


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> siendo asi, podrías usar el TDA1562q pero no lo recomiendo.
> 
> en cambio por el otro tema,  el transformador que necesitas seria de 15+15 o 18+18, ya que al rectificarlo subes el voltaje. y lograrias los 24+24 requeridos para alimentar unos TDA2050.
> 
> ...



 ¿Conoces algun esquema para el tda2030 tan simple como el que has posteado para el 2050? porque el que has posteado no sirve para el tda2030 ¿Verdad?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Conoces algun esquema para el tda2030 tan simple como el que has posteado para el 2050? porque el que has posteado no sirve para el tda2030 ¿Verdad?



¿ Miraste en el datasheet del TDA2030  ?

Cierto que no


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Miraste en el datasheet del TDA2030  ?
> 
> Cierto que no





Son parecidos, lo unico que cambia son la resistecia,condensador para las oscilaciones y no tiene diodos.

El esquema de hay arriba lleva en lo de las oscilaciones los components del tda2030. Entonces si que sirve ese esquema para el 2030 ¿Verdad?

Y los diodos ¿Funciona el tda2030 sin diodos? el esquema de arriba va sin diodos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 78821
> 
> Son parecidos, lo unico que cambia son la resistecia,condensador para las oscilaciones y no tiene diodos.
> 
> El esquema de hay arriba lleva en lo de las oscilaciones los components del tda2030. ¿Entonces si que sirve ese esquema para el 2030?


Sip.


> Y los diodos ¿Funciona el tda2030 sin diodos?


Sip.

Por el precio de los diodos yo los pondría y quedo a cubierto de cargas altamente inductivas.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 28, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por el precio de los diodos yo los pondría y quedo a cubierto de cargas altamente inductivas.



Entonces queda asi ¿no?

Esquema con diodos:



Se me olvido editar lo de tda2040, el esquema es para tda2030


----------

